# Remembering Ginny



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

A very beautiful heartfelt tribute to your beautiful girl Ginny. 

My thoughts are with you.


----------



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

That was a beautiful tribute to Ginny. She most certainly was loved. I understand how you feel as we have been down that road.


----------



## 2tired (Oct 19, 2011)

Very beautiful tribute.
You were able to put into words what I haven't be able to yet...its only been 2 1/2 week for me. It was also very sudden for us
Hugs


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

What a beautiful girl...and what a moving tribute to her. HUGS...


----------



## Wimbles (Mar 25, 2010)

Today must be a tough day for you Jan, such a beautiful tribute for Ginny.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Beautiful tribute to your beautiful girl. I truly understand what are you feeling. Time just molded the pain, but it's still there, a piece of your heart was gone and missing and nothing can bring it back. Pain is not acute it became chronic and you get used to live with it. It will stay there for the time you are in this world. Hopefully will be erased one day when we meet them again.
Hugs to you and I want to you to know you are not alone.


----------



## twinny41 (Feb 13, 2008)

Aw another anniversary. Such a special girl and great photos of her. Happy memories eh?


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Such a beautiful tribute to your Ginny. Sleep softly little one.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

twinny41 said:


> Aw another anniversary. Such a special girl and great photos of her. Happy memories eh?


Yes many years of very happy memories, but I just can't get this last memory out of my mind. 

Thank you all for your kind words - as is the case of so many, it does help to know that our loved furry ones are never forgotten and never treated as "just a dog"


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

So i missed your post Jan that made me cry.

It never seems to get any easier Ginny was a lovely dog i loved the first photo of her.
Hugs Maggie


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Ginny*

Ginny

Rest in peace sweet Ginny!! You were so loved and I love your name!!


----------

